# Bearded dragon breeding weight



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

Does any1 please know what the ideal weight of a female bearded dragon would have to be to breed, I am not sure how much mine weighs but am weighting on delivery of a set of scales?


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*.*

I have looked on google and got such a wide range of answers, i am really confused does any1 also know the ideal weight for the male as well please.


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

female breeding weights are generaly between 600g-1000gs and at least 18 months old, bearing in mind they will lose almost half if not more of the stated weights,
males genraly become sexualy active before the females so you could probably breed from a male after 1 year and would suggest a lowest weight of 400gs


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

400-550g for the female and 18 months upwards; beardies over 600g or so can sometimes have issues related to them being obese. A typical clutch will weigh 75-125g, but most females can put a fair bit of that back on between clutches.

Males are usually capable of breeding from around 250-300g, but the larger he is the better, as he'll be more equipped to deal with the female, and can hold her in place during mating etc.


----------

